# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Philips Hue Beyond, app-controlled connected lamps, Philips, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Philips

----------


## Airicist

"Philips Hue Beyond hands-on: App-controlled lighting goes up a level"

by Rik Henderson
September 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Philips Hue Beyond 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Philips Hue Beyond offers a high quality all in one mood, ambience and functional luminaire with all the connected benefits of Philips Hue.

----------


## Airicist

Philips brings smart LEDs to life in light fixtures with Hue Beyond 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> These new high-end light fixtures from Philips feature smart LEDs that work with the Hue connected ecosystem.

----------


## Airicist

How Amandine shines her light on connected lighting solutions 

 Published on Sep 23, 2014




> Amandine Brun is the global product marketing manager for HUE, a consumer connected lighting product. I work with development and the markets to develop new and relevant consumer propositions for the HUE portfolio. “Consumer insights help us to understand the consumer needs and from these deep insights we discovered that consumers want an easy way to create their own ambiance at home and also to be fully in control with it.”

----------


## Airicist

Philips Hue's newest smart lighting kit won't break the bank

Published on Aug 24, 2015




> With a connected bulb and a smart switch that doubles as a remote, the $40 Philips Hue Wireless Dimming Kit wants to ease you into smarter lighting.

----------


## Airicist

Philips Hue says hello to Siri

Published on Oct 19, 2015




> The Apple HomeKit-compatible, second-gen Philips Hue Starter Kit lets Siri change the color of your lights

----------


## Airicist

Philips Hue outdoor smart lights: are they worth it?

Published on Oct 27, 2018




> A new range of outdoor smart lights from Philips Hue seeks to light up your home's exterior. We tested all of them at the CNET Smart Home.

----------

